# Cheap land



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I got an e-mail from the realtor that represents the Potlatch land that I bought a part of. They lowered the price of the two 40s they have left. MLS # 4292133 to $34,500 and MLS # 4144724 to $25,500. When I bought my piece I offered them less than they were asking and an all cash deal and they took it.

They both have a fair amount of swamp but enough high ground to homestead. They are off grid. There is lots of county owned, tax forfited land adjacent and nearby. The Cross Lake game refuge is 1/4 to 1/2 mile away. I have seen many critter tracks on my land. There are wolves and bears too. It's a pocket of fairly secluded land. A snowmobile trail runs close by and there are trails and roads for horseback riding and ATVing.

The surrounding area is part of MN that the last glacier left studded with lakes. There must be 20 lakes within a 10 mile radius. This is a rather ritzy neighborhood because of all the lake homes. Lots of amenities like health care and libraries. Many things to see and do like band concerts and city celebrations.

Brainerd is 25 miles away. The shopping there is comparable to the Cities.

The deal closer (or breaker) is you could have me and CF as neighbors.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Forget you and CF, I wanna live near WIHH! :icecream:


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i'd love to have land back in my home state of MN. Nice place to be for the summmers. Seems like a decent price..how much is swampy?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Lamoncha,

Google the MLS numbers. There are maps.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

http://northcentralminnesotaland.co...-&-emily---off-dolney-lake-rd---nesw-278.html


----------

